# Minnesota Lynx Open 2009 WNBA Regular Season vs. Chicago Sky on June 6



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Minnesota Lynx will open their 11th season of WNBA basketball in the Twin Cities against the Chicago Sky on Saturday, June 6, at 7 p.m., at Target Center. The 2009 WNBA campaign consists of 34 regular-season games (17 home/17 away) from June through September.The Lynx will play each team in the Western Conference (Los Angeles, Phoenix, Sacramento, San Antonio and Seattle) four times apiece, twice at home and twice on the road and each Eastern Conference team (Atlanta, Chicago, Connecticut, Detroit, Indiana, New York and Washington) twice, one time each at home and on the road.
"We are very excited to see our upcoming season taking shape with the release of the 2009 WNBA schedule," said Roger Griffith, Lynx Executive Vice President. "With two-time All-Star Seimone Augustus, 2008 Sixth Woman of the Year Candice Wiggins and the No. 4 pick in this year's draft, we look forward to building the momentum we established last season and are very excited about the prospects of the 2009 season and beyond."
The home portion of the team's schedule features nine weekend dates (4 - Friday, 4 - Saturday, 1 - Sunday) as well as three Tuesday games, three Wednesday matchups and two Thursday contests. For the seventh straight year, Minnesota will host one weekday afternoon game, a noon tipoff against the Atlanta Dream, on Wednesday, July 15. 
Highlights of the home portion of Minnesota's schedule include the following: 2008 WNBA MVP and Rookie of the Year Candace Parker's Los Angeles Sparks will make two visits to Target Center (June 10 and July 28); Lindsay Whalen's Connecticut Sun will travel to Target Center Aug. 7 for their lone appearance; the defending WNBA Champion Detroit Shock will make their only visit to Target Center on Sept. 9.
Minnesota's longest homestand is a four-game affair beginning Aug. 1 vs. Phoenix and concluding Aug. 13 vs. Indiana


----------

